

Smoking the cloud: What is really cloud computing? - TheBigRedDog
http://blog.milkingthegnu.org/2008/05/google-defend-y.html

======
maheshcr
I have read some good definitions[1] of cloud computing from Joyent.

[1][http://www.joyeur.com/2008/05/08/cloud-nine-specification-
fo...](http://www.joyeur.com/2008/05/08/cloud-nine-specification-for-a-cloud-
computer-a-call-to-action)

